
Google Adds Indoor Positioning to Android’s Find My Device - venturis_voice
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/googles-find-my-device-now-works-with-indoor-maps/
======
ascar
This might be super helpful for people who displace their phone with do not
disturb turned on.

Though I found the "make my phone ring" feature of locate my device sufficient
so far as it bypasses silent mode.

Helped me many times when my girlfriend tried to prank me by hiding my phone.
Conveniently she forgot about that feature multiple times :)

